# Tuna Trip



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thinking about Boomvang/Nancen for a Friday/Saturday trip. Anyone up for crew on this? Can handle 2 or 3. PM if interested.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Cancelled due to Honey-Do's. Next time...


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Could you go on the first of the week? Sun through Wed?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Probably could but the forecast looks none too good for this coming week.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

looks like the weather might lay down by Friday sunrise!


----------

